# my crs and fire red tanks



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

my sss+ tank

























my crs s, ss, ss+ tank

































my fire red tank


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

nice where did you got your sss?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

looks legit.
now your next update should be with babies


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

OOOooh very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

some more pictures enjoy!!


















































my Fire red


----------

